# Dog food



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So I finally bought a new bag of dog food. I decided on Pure Balance Salmon and Pea grain free. For Jr and see how he does on it. 
Authority finally made a new grain free dog food fish and potato. I really wanted to try it but it has dried egg product and Jr doesn't do well when I cook him an egg. But I did make treats with a whole egg and he was just fine. But he's never eaten a dog food with any type of egg. 
They are all close to protein and fiber percentages.
I will see how he does on the Pure Balance and then maybe buy another bag depending how he does on it. 
Then I'll buy a bag of his "regular" food. 
Then maybe I'll try the fish after that. 
I know there's no way to know if the egg in the kibble would do bad but I'm not sure if I should try it. 
I guess only time will tell but I also wanted to sorta keep a "diary" though to see how he does.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good thought Ari. You could also put a teaspoon of the egg kibble in with the usual food and see if he has any reactions. 

I am wondering about the recent 'hype' about lentils in grain free kibbles that suposedly cause heart failure? Peas were mentioned specifically. I am now thinking about using a Whole Dog Journal recommended 5 star food that is NOT grain free?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I totally forgot about that to just put a tablespoon at a time. Make it a very slow transition. 

I also was gonna make a post on that. But I wasn't aware it being specifically peas. I kinda regret buying the kibble now. But his regular kibble has no peas and neither does the other one I plan on buying so I guess a bag can't be "too bad" 
I'm wondering what I would seriously do because Jr needs grain free and it be hard to find and afford a non grain free 5 star dog food that would work for him.

Susan are you considering switching your dogs off grain free? 
I'm hoping it's not true on the "hype" as I really don't know what I'd do.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

One of my chi's already has heart problems. A 3/6 grade heart murmur with a cough. She and all of my dogs have been on 'grain free' kibble for years. Now I am thinking of switching to something like NOW, HALO, or FROMM, non grain free. Most of the good foods have non grain free items. I have 1/3 of a bag left, and that will last a month or so, and then we'll see. I'm going to do some more research.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I've never heard of this hype, I'll have to research it. Mine aren't on grain free, mostly because with the amount of dogs I have, I couldn't afford it. We use Pure Balance lamb and rice or chicken and rice. My dogs do so good on it. I have dogs that are deathly allergic to corn, wheat and soy, but do very well on the rice based diets.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I didn't know that about higher quality kibble. I'll probably look into HALO.

Is the price different that much between the grain free and not grain free? I thought the difference wasn't too much. But if your dogs are doing well you should stick with it.
If I do switch completely off of grain free I'll maybe try the Pure Balance with rice 1st.

Do you think they'll say if it's true? Or it'll just be all opinions and bs?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So I started the Pure Balance kibble on Friday with Jr and this morning (Saturday) with Jojo. 

But I'm thinking why don't I switch Jojo to what Sunshine and Buddy Bear are eating. He's never needed grain free, but back then I wanted them on the same food so they all ate grain free because of Jr. 
Sunshine was suddenly vomiting and the vet couldn't find a "reason" so I switched her to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive and she does good with it. And shortly after Buddy Bear was also off the grain free food and put on puppy food afterwards I put him on what Sunshine was eating because it had a higher calorie per cup which he's also doing fine. 
So now I'm wondering if I should just switch jojo to what there eating. I did give him about a teaspoon of the "new food" this morning but I'm sure he'd be fine if I slowly switch him to the Purina Pro Plan.
I'm really not sure what I should do. Because nothing is wrong with what he's eating and I also don't want to "fix something that's not broken" or change if he's doing fine on grain free. 
If anything I'd like to try one day putting them all again on grain free. But my mom is hesitant to as Sunshine is doing well on what she's eating. Buddy Bear on the other hand can get put back on the grain free kibble and would be fine


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

The problem with the grain free foods that are causing health issues, is that while they are grain free, they rely way too heavily on non-meat products to make up the bulk of the food. Literally taken from an article this year on the subject: "The common factor was a diet heavy in peas, lentils, chickpeas and potatoes — carbohydrates typically intended to replace grains."

People need to actually EDUCATE themselves on a dog's nutritional needs and how to understand a bag of dog food. Most people listen to hype. The trend lately is "grain free is the best for your dog!" So people grab a bag of food off the shelf because they read grain free on the front. Flip the bag over and read the actual ingredient list. Dogs are omnivores, but definitely heavier on the carnivore side obviously. A dog food should absolutely NOT have a starch OR a grain as a main ingredient. If potatoes or lentils, etc. are listed within the first few ingredients, turn the other way and find a better food. Absolutely they can and arguably SHOULD be in the ingredients - they need fruit and veggies, and even grains aren't really bad, as long as it's in moderation. They need MEAT. 

Grain free is certainly a great option for a dog food as long as you put some research and education into it as well. The research isn't showing that ALL grain free foods are causing issues - just the ones with non-meat items as the primary ingredients. Does it really make sense that a dog should be eating a diet made up more of potato and peas than beef or rabbit? Honestly, if it's grain free and cheap, or cheap-ish, I'd stay away. The price tag will be a good indicator that they're using something other than meat to fill up their bags.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Amen Alaina! READ the ingredients people!


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

So the dog food companies simply switched their grain inclusive junky food that contained corn and potatoes to grain free that now substitutes meat protein with junky peas and legumes. But now their food games is not just that our pets are getting crappy kibble but now the crappy kibble is also causing our pets serious heart problems. And even if the dog food has added Taurine it is not yet known if the legumes or even potatoes are causing this amino acid to keeps hearts healthy to be blocked. 
So I have slowly switched my three to all freeze dried with NO potatoes or legumes. Their doing great with Primal turkey/Sardine and duck.Stella's rabbit/vension nd my favorite Bixbi Rawbbles chicken/salmon and beef. In-between they get boiled chicken, boiled salmon, a little left over lean steak and boiled egg. IF it turns out that kibble with peas is safe then I'll go back to Stella chewys raw coated as a VERY small portion of their diet. Just really for a little crunch with their toppers.


----------



## willadavis (Apr 24, 2020)

May be You can this one : 
*Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Canine Hydrolyzed Protein Small Dog Dry Dog Food*
or You can checkout more on this Page


----------



## Morkab (Oct 13, 2021)

If the dog's diet includes only industrial food, there is no need to calculate fats, proteins, and carbohydrates because the food's composition is already balanced.


----------



## BigJim (4 mo ago)

What if the little gal is super finicky with what she eats, any suggestions?


----------



## dachshund_55 (2 mo ago)

Two months ago, we bought our daughter a Chihuahua. The only condition we had was to choose a healthy diet. But my girls nor I did not know what to feed her. As it turned out, they need food consisting mostly of animal proteins. But it is not necessary to forget that in a diet of chihuahuas, there must be carbohydrates as a source of energy. Good carbohydrates for small dogs are boiled rice, buckwheat, oatmeal, or corn porridge.


----------



## BigJim (4 mo ago)

I appreciate the information. Our little one is still very very picky, she doesn't like peanut butter, bacon, hot dogs and no dog food at all. She doesn't beg when we are eating which is good. One day she will eat one thing, and the next she won't touch it. About the only thing she does like is baked turkey slices.


----------

